# Streeten in Nürnberg



## NBGKRACK (8. Juni 2006)

Sers Leuts,

also ich bin 15 und such ein paar Leute die mir in Sachen Street fahren helfen können und mir einwenig was beibringen können und gutes Spots zeigen.

mfg NBGKRACK


----------



## NBGKRACK (8. Juni 2006)

Ihr könnt mir einfach auch ein paar Spots sagen . Ich will/fahr Street mit einem Hardteil.

MFG NBGKRACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juni 2006)

Komme einfach mal gegen Abends hoch zum Cine, da treffen sich immer viele.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Juni 2006)

Die FH ist gut. Der Wallride zumindest. Aber eigentlich ist doch die ganze Stadt ein einziger Spot... kam mir zumindest so vor, als ich vor kurzem da war.


----------



## NBGKRACK (8. Juni 2006)

Am Cinne is das Problem das da auch viel arogante Biker / Poser sind.


----------



## frontlinepunk (9. Juni 2006)

würd auch gerne mal in nürnbersch streeten... was zur hölle ist das cine? cinemax? wo ist das...?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Juni 2006)

http://www.cinecitta.de/main.html


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juni 2006)

NBGKRACK schrieb:
			
		

> Am Cinne is das Problem das da auch viel arogante Biker / Poser sind.



Die hat man doch überall. Aber kann mir schon denken wen du meinst.....


----------



## frontlinepunk (10. Juni 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.cinecitta.de/main.html


----------



## thaper (13. Juni 2006)

wir mussten wie alle anderen auch uns mit arroganten pissern rumschlagen... und tun s immernoch... eigentlich kann man fast nach den bikes schaun... stehn nur dhler da kannste dich auf arroganz einstellen (gibt aber auch ausnahmen... wien thomas der is zu doof für arroganz...nee schmarn... naja spongebob eigentlich sind wir viel arroganter als die andern dhler stimmts?!)... bei dirtern kp sin die meisten ganz nett.... vorallem die jungen....

zu posern..: najo poser gibtz eigentlich keine in nürnberg die meisten ham auch wirklich was drauf... kenne nur einen der wirklich nur poset... aber der sagts ja selber das er nur das macht und is auch n bisl aus unserem alter raus.^^


----------



## Priest0r (13. Juni 2006)

VPS A-Line

One of our main goals this year was to improve rider positioning on our DH/Extreme Freeride bikes by lowering the fork length, lowering the standover height, and shortening the head tube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juni 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> wir mussten wie alle anderen auch uns mit arroganten pissern rumschlagen... und tun s immernoch... eigentlich kann man fast nach den bikes schaun... stehn nur dhler da kannste dich auf arroganz einstellen (gibt aber auch ausnahmen... wien thomas der is zu doof für arroganz...nee schmarn... naja spongebob eigentlich sind wir viel arroganter als die andern dhler stimmts?!)... bei dirtern kp sin die meisten ganz nett.... vorallem die jungen....
> 
> zu posern..: najo poser gibtz eigentlich keine in nürnberg die meisten ham auch wirklich was drauf... kenne nur einen der wirklich nur poset... aber der sagts ja selber das er nur das macht und is auch n bisl aus unserem alter raus.^^



Was er eigentlich sagen will: Komme einfach mal hin!


----------



## thaper (14. Juni 2006)

spongerobert: stimmt


----------



## thaper (14. Juni 2006)

Priest0r schrieb:
			
		

> VPS A-Line
> 
> One of our main goals this year was to improve rider positioning on our DH/Extreme Freeride bikes by lowering the fork length, lowering the standover height, and shortening the head tube.


 was genau willst du uns hiermit sagen??? hat ja bestimmt was mit meinem a-line zu tun aber was nur...???!


----------



## idkfa (14. Juni 2006)

haha


----------



## dirty volky (19. Juni 2006)

hi leute zähle auch als anfänger hab mein auto verkauft (motorschaden) und von dem geld hab ich mein bike gekauft und würd gerne mit dem streeten anfangen brauch aber anreiz könnt ihr mir da villt. helfen 


ach ja aber zu viel arroganz vertrag ich nicht also nur leute di es auch ernst meinen verarschen lass ich mich ja net gel 

mfg


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

Einfach Cine kommen, 90% aller Leute sind da auch in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klex (23. Juni 2006)

ich bin auch zZ am anfangen 

ich denke man sieht sich mal


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

moin,


würde auch gerne mal mitfahren. bin dirtjumper also wie schon vorher geschrieben recht nett  

naja in 11tagen bekomm ich mein neues bike und dann bin ich bereit. 
bin momentan auch noch relativ "middle skilled" und würd aber gern noch ein
paar tricks lernen, da ich hauptsächlich street und dj fahre.

naja vielleicht wird das ja was und wir sehen uns denn mal beim cinne oder wo anders, wenn ihr nochmal etwas plant...


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Juli 2006)

ich will auch mal nach nürnberg kommen so ende der kommenden woche..
geht da was?

mfg
Rich


----------



## thaper (2. Juli 2006)

bestimmt geht da was.... werde vermutlich an dem wochenende endlich wieder aufs bike dürfen... dh. freitag erst mal arbeiten und abends streeten in nbg.... und samstag+sonntag downhill+un bisl freeriden und natürlich wm guggen mim robert(oder? schwammkop?)
abends wird samstag auch bestimmt wieder city anstehn...


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. Juli 2006)

gibts in nbg bikepools in denen man tricks machen kann oder sowas ähnliches? oder einen skaterpark auf dem man mit dem radl zurechtkommt?


----------



## thaper (2. Juli 2006)

öhm.... nein... in nbg city nicht direkt... wir haben einen über dimensonierten skatepakr,,, bessergesagt die box und so is überdimensinal... da kann man aber irgendwie 50 meter anlauf nehmen dann kommt man da auch rüber und so da gibtz auch quarters und so...


----------



## BergabHeizer (4. Juli 2006)

arrogant ist von den dhler´n welche ich kenne  keiner nur die ham kein bock auf dummes gelabber. Danke
BgH


----------



## SoN!c (4. Juli 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> öhm.... nein... in nbg city nicht direkt... wir haben einen über dimensonierten skatepakr,,, bessergesagt die box und so is überdimensinal... da kann man aber irgendwie 50 meter anlauf nehmen dann kommt man da auch rüber und so da gibtz auch quarters und so...




Des kenn ich irgendwoher     gell Per
aber ich bin drüber gekommen  
aber cine is eigendlich immer geil die leute passen auch


----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> arrogant ist von den dhler´n welche ich kenne  keiner nur die ham kein bock auf dummes gelabber. Danke
> BgH




Wobei einige von denen aber nur dummes labbern  

Naja, ist ja auch egal


----------



## thaper (5. Juli 2006)

naja mal ehrlich gesagt nur weil man biker is muss man sich net mit jedem verstehn... ich zb mag net wenn dauernd leute kommen die mit deinem bike fahrn wollen..... aber ansonsten bin ich ja och ganz nett nich?! aber ich weiß ja das man net von mir redet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (5. Juli 2006)

Wer will denn mit deinem Bike willig fahren?  

Aber hey, ist der Ruf erstmal ruiniert, lebt es dich ungeniert


----------



## thaper (5. Juli 2006)

glaub mir sobald ich ans cine komm und 2 gewisse gestalten auftauchen is mein bike ohne zu fragen weg.... und den kommen se zurück und labern mich voll das se des treppengap gesprungen wärn und bla.... und in der zwischen zeit hätt ich dort un dort hingemusst und so und die fragen halt net mal und wenn ich sag nein hocken se sich trotzdem druff...*das schwammerl voll heul*


----------



## SoN!c (5. Juli 2006)

dan hast du aber kein gescheites durchsetzungsvermögen hau ihn aufs maul wen se nicht spurn...


----------



## thaper (5. Juli 2006)

etz is alles ********... deutschland draussen die pizza fresser und nudelnoobs sin weiter....  etz hau ich der frisur mal so eine auf s maul...


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Hi @all

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach leuten die mir ein parr Tricks beibringen . Ich bekomm nächste woche entlich mal meinen Fliegenden Zirkus   und würde gerne mal mit ein parr leuten in der City biken , hab zwar schon oft welche am Cine gesehen trau mich da aber net so wirklich hin   wegen possern und keine ahnung der erste eindruck zählt ja bekanntlich. Bin übrigens 17 falls das was zur sache tut.

mfg Gnet


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. Juli 2006)

jo hätte schon lust, kannst dich ja mal melden per icq oder so hab dir auch noch ne pn geschickt.
nettes bike hast du dir da ausgesucht sieht gut aus  mal gespannt wie es in aktion aussieht


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Hey cool ^^ jo werde mich mal bei dir per ICQ melden. Danke fürs Kompliment ^^ mein Bike kommt aber erst nächste woche.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich sonst noch leute oder vielleicht die Locals vom cine mal melden würden also jungs haut in die tasten.

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2006)

die sin eventuell gar nich alle hier im forum... man könnte sagen das ichn lokal vom cine bin.... aber ich bin zur zeit net oft dort und wenn ich ma wieder dort bin komm ich net um tricks zu üben...^^ hehe falsches einsatzgebiet....


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

^^ ah thaper dann müsstest du doch auch ein wenig über die jungs am cine erzählen können oder   Würd nemlich gerne mal bei den jungs dabei sein.

mfg Gnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2006)

ja sind alle ganz nett die jüngeren da heizen auch den ganzen tag da rum und so, sind bestimmt auch ein paar da die etz net so auf gelaber aus sin.. vorallem paar dhler aber is ja egal


----------



## Gnet (11. Juli 2006)

Hmm na dann is ja gut und wie könnt ich des am dümmsten anstellen bzw. wie trette ich mit den Jungs am besten in kontakt so das sich da dann irgendwie was ergibt   Ich weiss dumme frage aber naja.

mfg Gnet


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. Juli 2006)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde! 
Eine Handvoll Bayreuther wird euch am Samsatg einen Besuch abstatten - erst Zabo, dann noch etwas Strasse. 
Geht da was zam?


----------



## thaper (11. Juli 2006)

kommen nur dirter oder auch dhler? mh ghnet warum frägst du geh doch einfach mal an s cine und fahr weng rum und so.... uns hat doch auch niemand geholfen...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. Juli 2006)

Streeter oder wie auch immer man uns zu nennen pflegt ...


----------



## SpongeBob (11. Juli 2006)

Gnet schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm na dann is ja gut und wie könnt ich des am dümmsten anstellen bzw. wie trette ich mit den Jungs am besten in kontakt so das sich da dann irgendwie was ergibt   Ich weiss dumme frage aber naja.
> 
> mfg Gnet




Hin fahren, nett grüßen, am besten sagen wer bist und shcon bist dabei, dann kommst du öfter mal und zack, hast viele neue Freude, das ist echt ganz einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hin fahren, nett grüßen, am besten sagen wer bist und shcon bist dabei, dann kommst du öfter mal und zack, hast viele neue Freude, das ist echt ganz einfach



  Leichter gesagt als getan   . Aber des wird schon irgendwie hoff ich.

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2006)

eifnach hingehn.... und machen....


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

Jo werd ich machen sobald ich mein Bike hab. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal ^^
Einfach nach nem Typen auf nem Weißen Flying Circus der einfach schüchtern rum fährt schauen ^^ des bin dann ich xD

mfg Gnet


----------



## SoN!c (12. Juli 2006)

Net schüchtern =) mit vollem elan hin und erst mal alle begrüssen dein namen dbaei sagen und alles is okay


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

Und ein Eis für jeden mitbringen mir ist nämlich sau warm


----------



## SoN!c (12. Juli 2006)

so schauts aus


----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2006)

hehe was sponge postet schon so früh am tag?? dumm oder so? och ja nen eis und ne kontermutter für mei 12 mm achse hinten bitte... wäre ganz lieb.. sonic wann bistn ma wieder in nbg??? ich bin ja zurzeit als zuschauer und dummschwätzer unterwegs.... hab nichts besseres zu tun.. zb. bin ich heut um 10:30 uhr in die schule gekommen um zu erfahren das 1. hitzefrei und 2. ich soweiso keinen unterricht habe da alles ausfällt.... so kann man seinen schlaf auch verschwenden


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> hehe was sponge postet schon so früh am tag?? dumm oder so? och ja nen eis und ne kontermutter für mei 12 mm achse hinten bitte... wäre ganz lieb..



Alles klar *aufschreib*   hat sonst noch wer irgendwelche wünsche welche sorte eis bevorzugen die herren den ? 
 

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2006)

zitrone 10 kugeln im becher


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> zitrone 10 kugeln im becher



War ja klar   die andern trauen sich alle net oler fresssack thaper 

mfg Gnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (12. Juli 2006)

Ne, er ist kein Fressack, er ist nur so heiß und süß das er 10 Kugeln Zitroneneis brauch um wieder auf normal zu kommen


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, er ist kein Fressack, er ist nur so heiß und süß das er 10 Kugeln Zitroneneis brauch um wieder auf normal zu kommen



  Klar doch Sponge glaub ich dir aufs wort ^^

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2006)

@spongi:  kennst mich ja, im gegensatz zu gnet


----------



## Gnet (12. Juli 2006)

thaper schrieb:
			
		

> @spongi:  kennst mich ja, im gegensatz zu gnet



Thaper des war doch net bösse gemeint   du bekommst deine 10 Kugeln Zitrone schon ^^

mfg Gnet


----------



## thaper (12. Juli 2006)

na das will ich sehn


----------

